# Cálculo de transformadores e inductores (Ferrita) mediante Software



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2012)

Me encontré un programa de calculo de transformadores para fuentes SMPS con variedad de posibilidades.

​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 25, 2012)

genial ¡¡¡¡¡¡ muy bueno ,muchas gracias
ya me lo lleve para la witronica¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2012)

Consideraciones de diseño para transformadores "Flyback" empleando los *"Power Switch"* Fairchield.


​


----------



## juliangp (Dic 8, 2012)

Hola, ya que es un programa para calcular ferritas quisiera saber como interpretar las medidas de este nucleo en su datasheet, ya que dice +0.8mm , +-0.2mm y no entiendo nada, saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 13, 2013)

juliangp dijo:


> Hola, ya que es un programa para calcular ferritas quisiera saber como interpretar las medidas de este nucleo en su datasheet, ya que dice +0.8mm , +-0.2mm y no entiendo nada, saludos



Quizás sea un poco tarde para responder pero lo hago por si lo ves, por si todavía no sabes y si alguien llegara a tener la misma duda.
En la construcción de nucleos (como también en cualquier construcción) siempre hay pequeños cambios en los valores de las medidas lo que se denomina Tolerancia.
Eso quiere decir que si por ejemplo la especificación te dice que la medida es de 150mm / +- 1mm. en la realidad esa medida puede fluctuar entre 151mm. y 149mm, no es un valor estrictamente exacto hay tolerancias muy diferentes, algunos componentes tienen tolerancias de centésimas de milímetro o aún milésimas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2013)

Este es un calculador de inductores con núcleo toroidal con interesantes prestaciones.



​


----------



## gevv (Abr 10, 2014)

hola,

programas útiles para calcular

idioma Inglés

*traducir info*

*English.lng*  Usted puede traducir archivos







kazus.ru/forums/showpost.php?p=234370


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 11, 2014)

Lo que mas tengo son [] y escuche por ahi que se les puede sacar 200 o 300 watts y tengo uno enorme de un flyback de microondas, pero sin sus datos ni placa original es todo un enigma... el de toroides anda genial!


----------



## fvergniaud (Ago 12, 2014)

Si me imagino que mas tambien, si la sacaste de un microondas tenia al menos 700W a 1000w , por lo tanto se tiene que poder transformar mas o menos esa potencia.El asunto es hacer la fuente con algo desconocido.

Tube que hacer un transformador de transferencia de alta tension de una soldadora, o modulo de AT como le dicen algunos, es para mantener el arco en las TIG, es un transformador con relacion 2:1 o 1:1 en el que el secundario circula toda la corriente de la soldadora ~150A y en el primario le inyectamos pulsos de varios KV en mi caso mas de 40Kv provenientes de una fuente de AT, es decir el secundario va en serie con la soldadora. Para el nucleo utilize un *yugo de un monitor viejo*, dentro tiene un cono de ferrite en dos piezas mas que bueno.
Es realmente impresionante como funciona. Ahora de calculo nada, le puse 20 espiras y 25 del otro lado, teniendo en cuenta que el cable para el secundario tiene 8mm el yugo es ideal. Perdon me fui del tema.

Saludos.


----------



## ISAACTELLEZ (Ago 16, 2014)

Buenas noches amigos, hablando de fuentes conmutadas ¿alguien podría recomendarme un buen libro sobre diseño?


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 17, 2014)

busca en los hilos de "fuente switch"  recomiendan mucho a Martin Brown (creo) entre otros, tambien se lo critica otro poco, en esos hilos hay algo de calculo/diseño interesante, yo que era fan de las flyback, ahora me enamore de las Half bridge :3 y estoy aprendiendo con las fuentes de pc.. y aplique algunos calculos pero como el nucleo no estaba bueno, era como que tenia gap..un fracaso... por ahi te orientas mejor en los hilos, parece que libros, hay muchos yo tengo unos viejos de IR (etc) jej


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2014)

Ya calculé mi transformador/inductor toroidal y ahora lo tengo que armar 

*¿ Como lo hago ?*








​


----------



## maxee (Feb 4, 2015)

Solicito ayuda, estoy intentando diseñar un tranformador para una fuente push pull de 12Vcc a 300Vcc 2.5A y la verdad que este programa me esta dando un lindo dolor de cabeza.
No se en que le estoy errando. adjunto una imagen del programa. están las medidas del núcleo que voy a usar, la Rds(on) de 6 IRFZ48N por rama.
Quizá este mal el dato "effective permeability" y el "winding fill factor"
Una pista?


----------



## dannytuc (Feb 5, 2015)

Hola maxee, también estoy tratando de entender la lógica de funcionamiento del programa. Voy a plantear una estupidez, y por ello pido disculpas a los foristas:
¿Probaste de hacer el cálculo a la inversa?
Es decir, que el primario sea de 300V y el secundario de 12V. Asumiendo que necesitas 300V@2.5 A, en el secundario de 12V debería haber una corriente promedio de 62.5A.
A mi modo de ver, es una corriente bastante importante para un inversor conmutado.
Saludos.-


----------



## maxee (Feb 5, 2015)

Entonces que? no hay que fabricar inversores de 750W? Esta mal? no te entiendo.
Sigo intentando calcular el trafo


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 5, 2015)

maxee dijo:


> Entonces que? no hay que fabricar inversores de 750W? Esta mal? no te entiendo.
> Sigo intentando calcular el trafo



Hola...Cuando la potencia es considerable se incrementa la tensión de entrada para tener parámetros de corriente dentro de lo "manejable"...tal vez te conviene 24V o 36V...me ha tocado reparar los que se utilizan en los transporte publico de pasajeros(1KW o mas, para alimentar TV, reproductores de DVD, etc) y funcionan a partir de los 24Vdc.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Mushito (Feb 27, 2015)

El programa esta excelente, el problema es que hay datos que no se se donde sacar para introducir al software. ¿Alguien tiene un link de hoja de datos de los nucleos de ferrita? mi idea es reciclar un trafo de fuente de PC AT que tiene codigo EI-33-35


----------



## Mushito (Mar 17, 2015)

on line 
http://www.poweresim.com/


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2015)

Aquí tenes algunos datos


----------



## martin12as (Jun 15, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Consideraciones de diseño para transformadores "Flyback" empleando los *"Power Switch"* Fairchield.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 83727​



te hago una consulta, como se hace para medir, o dejar esa distancia de 3mm entre el borde del carrete y donde empieza el bobinado? se pone algún elemento que ocupe ese espacio?


----------



## djmauman (Sep 7, 2015)

martin12as dijo:


> te hago una consulta, como se hace para medir, o dejar esa distancia de 3mm entre el borde del carrete y donde empieza el bobinado? se pone algún elemento que ocupe ese espacio?



Utiliza cinta PET MYLAR de alta temperatura que normalmente emplean en estos transformadores


----------



## Cdma System (Oct 14, 2015)

espero que este sea el lugar correcto.
conseguí varios de estos núcleos "de reciclaje" pero no tienen ningún código y tampoco los encontré por el color o no se buscar adecuadamente
son naranja estirando a rojo.
si alguien tiene algún dato se lo agradecería
quise colocar la consulta en otros Post pero ya tenían la advertencia de los "+ de 6 meses de inactividad"


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 14, 2015)

Coloque sus mediciones Di, Do y H para poderlo clasificar.

http://toroids.info


----------



## Cdma System (Oct 15, 2015)

DE: 44,15 mm
DI: 18,8 mm
Altura: 16,2 mm
mañana retiro un calibre digital para ver fueron exactas las del calibre de PVC jejeje


----------



## ElectroWero (Oct 15, 2015)

experimentador dijo:


> DE: 44,15 mm
> DI: 18,8 mm
> Altura: 16,2 mm
> mañana retiro un calibre digital para ver fueron exactas las del calibre de PVC jejeje



Es un 0P-44416-TC las dimenciones Min y Max serian:


----------



## Alejandro Araya (Oct 28, 2015)

alguien que me ayude porfavor, quiero saber si lo del circulo rojo corresponde al diametro del conductor, o si hay que enrrollar 6 conductrores del diametro indcado!


----------



## martin12as (Oct 29, 2015)

Alejandro Araya dijo:


> alguien que me ayude porfavor, quiero saber si lo del circulo rojo corresponde al diametro del conductor, o si hay que enrrollar 6 conductrores del diametro indcado!



fijate en la tabla que hay a la izquierda, donde pones las tensiones y corrientes de salida, que en en el ultimo renglon dice "diameter of wire", ahi tenes que poner el diametro de los alambres que vas a usar, ademas hay un casillero extra que es para el diametro del primario.

presta atención a donde dice "wire skin diameter" es el diámetro máximo que podes usar para que no se produzca el efecto skin.

y una vez que esten correctos todos los datos, fijate donde dice "wire diameter for the primary winding" va a aparecer el diámetro que pusiste en la otra tabla, y la cantidad de esos alambres en paralelo que tenes que usar.

y un poco mas abajo, aparece en la tabla de la parte secundaria las vueltas que tenes que dar, el diametro que pusiste en la primera tabla, y la cantidad de alambres en paralelo.

en la imagen que pusiste, para el primario tenes 1 alambre de 0.72, y para el secundario 6 alambres de 0.63, pero en "wire skin diameter" dice 0.590, creo que seria mejor usar alambres mas finos


----------



## Alejandro Araya (Oct 29, 2015)

*martin 12as* muchas gracias me quedo mas claro el uso de este programa, me cabe otro duda, los núcleo de ferrita de las fuentes atx de pc's, son todas iguales??? por que resulta que quiero reutilizar uno de estos nucleos. por que quiero realizar una fuente switching de 24 volts a +/- 12 volts para un trabajo


----------



## aragorito (Nov 12, 2015)

Buenas,

Llevo un rato navegando por internet intentando resolver un problema que tengo y he llegado hasta aquí. Resulta que estoy intentando diseñar un transformador para una aplicación propia, cuya entrada son 64 V y cuya salida 1 debe ser 600 V y 1 Amp y salida 2 600 V y 1 Amp tambien. La frecuencia de trabajo son unos 500 KHz. Ando un poco perdido porque sólo tengo unas nociones de electrónica y no recuerdo como se resolvían este tipo de problemas. ¿Pueden echarme una mano?

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2015)

aragorito dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Llevo un rato navegando por internet intentando resolver un problema que tengo y he llegado hasta aquí. Resulta que estoy intentando diseñar un transformador para una aplicación propia, cuya entrada son 64 V y cuya salida 1 debe ser 600 V y 1 Amp y salida 2 600 V y 1 Amp tambien. La frecuencia de trabajo son unos 500 KHz. Ando un poco perdido porque sólo tengo unas nociones de electrónica y no recuerdo como se resolvían este tipo de problemas. ¿Pueden echarme una mano?
> 
> Gracias.



¿ Descargaste el programa ?
¿ Lo empleaste ?
¿ En que parte te bloqueaste ?


----------



## aragorito (Nov 12, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Descargaste el programa ?
> ¿ Lo empleaste ?
> ¿ En que parte te bloqueaste ?



Pues por ejemplo, no se por qué no me deja pasar de los 300 KHz de frecuencia de trabajo.
Tampoco se exactamente como calcular la mayoría de los datos que me pide a la izquierda.

Los únicos que se a priori son los datos que he especificado antes (aunque la frecuencia, como ya digo, no me deja subir de 300 KHz) y que el núcleo es que el tengo seleccionado en la imagen. Todo lo demás que hay en la imagen lo he puesto por poner algo (o lo ha rellenado la aplicación directamente).

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Nov 12, 2015)

aragorito dijo:


> Pues por ejemplo, no se por qué no me deja pasar de los 300 KHz de frecuencia de trabajo.


Porque esa es la máxima frecuencia del TL494, eso quiere decir que con este IC en la configuración Push-Pull la máxima frecuencia del voltaje que llega al transformador sería de 150Khz.
Mucha suerte.
Saludos.


----------



## nadaz (Ago 1, 2016)

Unos datos sobre los inductores de ferrite, como saber cual es cual y calcular


----------



## solcar77 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hola Fogonazo usando el programa ExcellentIT-En(4000) que colgaste en esta pagina para calcular un transformador el resultado que me da es en el primario 4+4 0,63x1 entiendo que es 8 vueltas hilo de 0,63mm. Pero en el secundario es donde tengo la duda pone 6+6 0,63x3 aqui es donde no se si tengo que darle 12 vueltas con 3 hilos de 0,63mm o 12 vueltas con 3 hilos de 0,21mm gracias


----------

